# Keto and Green Tea



## FusterCluck (May 19, 2010)

Quick question. Is it ok to take green tea whilst on a keto diet.

Only 2 days into diet and just tried green tea. Its better than i thought.

I did a search for it but didn't find anything.

Cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

whats your qustion? if its sugar free/artificially sweetened, you're usually fine. If you want to know for sure, get a glucometer and test your blood glucose- as long as you reading is under 5.6 when you have your tea (or other food you're testing) both at 15min and 30min after injestion, its fine for keto.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

i don't see why you can't take green tea,but have you considered taking other supplements whilst on the keto diet as your soon going to be lacking in essential vitamins and nutrients which are essential such as calcium?!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> i don't see why you can't take green tea,but have you considered taking other supplements whilst on the keto diet as your soon going to be lacking in essential vitamins and nutrients which are essential such as calcium?!


i get loads of calcium from cheese and double cream.... rather enjoyable too 

but yes, I agree, at least a good multi vitamin..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I never found green tea to be a problem on keto - should be fine. A good multivitamin, and particuarly a multimineral supp is vital on keto though... a calcium supp is important too if you don't eat a lot of dairy foods.


----------



## FusterCluck (May 19, 2010)

Cheers for the replies. Should have said i have multi vits sorted.

Don't think i'll need a calcium supp though, getting enough dairy as it is.

Cheers again


----------

